# Railfanning NW OHIO



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

Me and my dad went to the millbury area first because there is 90-100 trains a day there.


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

*More photos and information*

Next we went to the csx stanly/walbridge yard area. got some great catches.
IN the 2nd photo we got 2 of the rarest paint scheams on the CSX!


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

*More photos and information*

Finaly some photos that "just happened"
By the way anyone know what happened to CSX 9243? ( in the 2nd reply box )


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

ns300 said:


> Finaly some photos that "just happened"
> By the way anyone know what happened to CSX 9243? ( in the 2nd reply box )


Not sure what you mean... judging by the way the CSX 9243 looks, it just looks old and worn to me...nothing more.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Those are some great pics!


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice Pictures indeed, I like nothing more than seeing two GE's laced together...


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mkear (Feb 29, 2012)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------

